
The Next Big Blue-Collar Job Is Coding - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/programming-is-the-new-blue-collar-job/amp
======
giardini
2016 article that has been posted to HN 8 times:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Next%20Big%20Blue-
Collar...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Next%20Big%20Blue-
Collar%20Job%20Is%20Coding&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

